# 8 month wait time for part!?



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guys, i am still waiting for a part for my 06 gto since march , my driver side seat will not go up to let people in the back seat ,,dealer said its on back order from austrailia , called gm 800 #number same b.s the dealer gave me . this is 8 months and they keep giving me a new date for my part arrival.WTF now its the principal ,make a customer wait 8months plus for a part . am i the only one who would be pissed off about that and do you guys think 8 months is excessive .any ideas thanks


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Why dont you tell your dealer or stealer which ever you want to call them, that if you buy a used seat, complete seat if they will reimburse you the money, since you should still have warranty on it, that yeah you dont have to wait any more just a thought try it might work beats waiting another 8 months.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

What’s the official name for the part and the part number?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That really sucks. Not that it matters, but do you have people in your back often. It's my kids for me. Other than myself crawling around back there to clean, no adult goes there.
In any case,you should not have to wait 8 months for this part.
I like the seat replacement suggestion.

Good luck-hope it comes soon.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

welcome to gto ownership my friend. should have bought a corvette. i feel your pain. it took me 3 -4 weeks to get a key. one that was "laser-cut" but in all actuality it was cut on CNC mill that i'm pretty sure was as simple as punching in the VIN number to get the interpolation of the machine to do it's thing. i'm agreeing with that used seat deal or a used part off of a seat!


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

i think its called seat adjuster not sure i know it is not a cheap part, service told me it was very expensive , i really do not use back seat ,but WTF 8 MONTHS what else are we gonna have to wait for as this machine gets older .


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was informed if you need a part and it is not available or will take some time to get to the dealer, GM has authorized after market parts be used. In this case I would think aftermarket parts are not available.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Plug in your Info. and check out the front seat area. They have diagrams and stuff. Hope this helps...


Parts.com - For every part of your life


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

This sort of story was one of the reasons I got rid of the GTO. As time goes on I look for the parts to be harder to come by.


----------

